# Wer wird Millionär? Sie nicht!!!



## Muli (20 Apr. 2006)

Also hier ist aber etwas komplett verkehrt gelaufen ... *kopfschüttel* 



​


----------



## Oblivionsüchter (21 Apr. 2006)

LOL ist das mal panne ach du schite echt man man man naja ist schon so peinlich das es fast schon wieder normal ist


----------



## Driver (25 Apr. 2006)

die dame scheint definitiv aus bayern zu kommen


----------



## afterhoehle (18 Mai 2006)

ist das nicht ein fake?


----------



## rollins (17 Juni 2006)

LOL Frage mich wie die es bis dahin geschaft hat


----------



## FcG.Kiffer (19 Juni 2006)

das war wirklich krass...es ist kein fake...ich hab die folge gesehen...und dann kopfschüttelnd abgeschaltet


----------



## Sandy81 (22 Juni 2006)

Unsere Politiker wird es freuen. Das Beispiel sollte Schule machen, schließlich ist ein dummes Volk leichter zu regieren, weil es nichts hinterfragt. Wo soll das noch hinführen ? *kopschüttel*


----------



## Lightburg (1 Juli 2006)

Entsetzlich, aber aúch komisch.


----------



## freak123 (2 Juli 2006)

he he das könnte mir nie passieren 

ist vielleicht die aufregung gewesen oder lampenfieber...

da kann das gehirn mal kurz abschalten, soweit vorhanden natürlich


----------



## ochse5 (3 Aug. 2006)

Maschendrahtzaun läßt grüßen


----------



## Gauloises (3 Aug. 2006)

wohl nen schlechten tag erwischt .


----------



## Frobenius (3 Aug. 2006)

Ist definitiv ein Fake. Da hat einer den Text von Frage und Antworten geändert. 
1. Kann das ganze Publikum gar nicht so blöd sein. 
2. Sind die Texte nicht auf der gleichen horizontalen Linie, der Rest aber schon.
3. Sind die JPG-Fragmente um die Texte wesentlich stärker als im restlichen Bild weil dort doppelt komprimiert wurde...

alles klar Watson...


----------



## manmar (3 Aug. 2006)

LOOL wie geil ist das dennnn ^^


----------



## Phil6282 (14 Nov. 2007)

oh mann ihr seid so leichtgläubig. an der schrift sieht man das fake! traurig...


----------



## Theverybest1984 (6 Dez. 2007)

Aber das ist doch nicht real oder ???


----------



## Muli (6 Dez. 2007)

Nein, das ist ein Fake 
Aber dennoch lustig gemacht


----------

